# Missing partition slices after upgrade 7.4 to 8.3



## fbsd_elite (Mar 23, 2013)

Hi all,

*A*fter an upgrade from 7.4 to 8.3 I have encountered the following problem on two machines. Symptoms are as follows:


When I have one slice per disk it is not recognized (usually data on hardware RAID)
I've used bsdlabel, not gpart in the past
if I have gmirror - it's recognized fine (usually the OS)

Tried with 9.1 - the same result. I've searched the Internet - can't find any clue. Any ideas appreciated. Attaching a few screenshots from the IPMI after the crash.

Thanks.


----------

